# What are your betta's names?



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope this hasn't been posted. I am new so I am sorry if it has been posted.

What is your Betta's name? How did your Betta get it's name?

Our current Betta we just got is Terence. He is named after Tinkerbells friend on the movie. My daughter loves anything to do with Tinkerbell. lol

My past Betta's were Marley and Ozzy. {RIP}


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think there was a post like this a couple months ago, but it's all good!  My bettas names are in my signature.


----------



## FoxyBubbles (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a Veiltail Male named Betta. Real original, right? Lol. I named him that because he was my first Betta in a long time and he was more of a 'test' to make sure I could still care for them. 

I have a crowntail female named Foxy. She was my first female so she needed a 'sexy' name. :lol:

My green crown tail female is named Emery because it sound like Emerald.

My third crowntail female is Violet because she is white with purple/blue fins.

My crown tail male who is black with orangy fins is called Zorro, because he is all black.

My crowntail blue male is named Sky because he is light blue.

My Crowntail male who is light blue with red fins is named Steel, for his color and because it's the name of a 'manly' villian in a movie i know, and Steel is a very macho betta. lol.

My super delta male who is grey, red then white on the fins is named Smokey, because he looks like a smokey fire.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine are in my sig. I don't want ot bore you with a long list.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine are in my siggy but I'll explain how I got them.

Fish (the Orange Dalmatian VT) is my oldest Betta (4 years old). He was given to me about a week after my first betta died. I thought he was ugly and I didn't want to name him.. my previous fish was so gorgeous and I just wanted him back! So I just called him "Fish"... eventually he grew on me and is now my most special boy.

Freddie Mercury (red and blue VT).. well he went through several different names before I decided on Freddie and I decided to name him after Freddie Mercury of Queen because my Freddie has a rockstar's temperament LOL

Blue Jeans (Grizzle VT) got his name because he looks like acid was blue jeans.

Damon Salvatore (red butterfly VT) Is named after a Vampire on the show Vampire Diaries. I wanted to do a Vampire name theme (didn't take) and I thought Damon suited this fish's personality.

Demetri Faust (Red and black CT) I had Demetri down as a name I wanted to use for future fish and "Faust" is latin for "fortunate one" I chose this because I decided to bring Demetri home after I promised myself I would never get another petstore betta... but there was something special about him and I couldn't let him end up like other petstore bettas. Demetri is very fortunate


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Reno, my crowntail male -don't know why I named him that...just liked the name.

Pepper, my double tail male - short version of peppermint because he is red and white and reminded me of a peppermint candy.

The girls are Ting, Ling Ling, Tao Tao and Ping (who jumped ship...RIP Ping) - the names just kind of came to me. I wanted some Chinese sounding names.

And last, R.I.P. Sky, a delta tail male - named so because his body was blue and his fins were yellow and he reminded me of the sky and the sun.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are all in my sig. Yerakina was named after a song by an old folk group from the 60's. Jaden- because I like the name. Lola was named by ChristinaRoss. Makoto I found on behindthename.com. Morgan from behindthename.com. My new girl is Leilani also from behindthename.com. It's Hawaiian and means "heavenly flowers". Merlot- his fins are dark red like wine. Fernando- I went through a Spanish name theme for awhile. lol Reina- also Spanish. Nina- also Spanish. Julian- My mom likes horse racing so I named Julian after my mom's favorite jockey. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, lets see if I can remember them all. LOL

Jello Bites... My sister named him.  haha!

Sammy Marshwiggle I LOVE the whole Narnia series by CS. lewis so the marshwiggle part is from that, and sammy just fit him. 

Pax. Means peace. Funny I named a tail biter that... LOL 

VarroWolf Varro means strong and he IS! He is from walmart. had lots of problems when I got him. My friend said he looked like a Wolf, so that is where that came from.

Clypso just fit him. 

Ivy means small. Fit her too. 

Angel Well... she's white. LOL

Oliver. Another name that just popped into my head and stuck. 

Gustav: I promised myself that If I ever got a DBT I'd name it Gustav. Not sure why... 

Pansy: She has the colors of a pansy!!!

Prince Rilian: (I got him a day after I got Pansy LOL) He looks like a Prince! 

Mikko: After I'd had him for TWO weeks I told my brother to name him so I could stop calling him "My new halfmoon" He named him after the world fittest man. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooo, these threads are always fun  I love seeing the reasons behind the names people pick for their finned friends! <3

Lets see...they're on my siggy of course, but I'll give a brief rundown :lol:

Ed, Al, Winry, and Hayate are from the anime/manga(Japanese cartoon/graphic novel) Fullmetal Alchemist. 
Jirou and Mimiko are from the anime/manga Black Blood Brothers. 
Itachi is from the anime/manga Naruto.

Wally is named after Kid Flash, a D.C. Comic character. I originally got it from one of my fav cartoons, Teen Titans, though.

Think I'm a geek yet? :lol:

Supernova and Phoenix were both random names that popped into my head upon getting them.

Nami is named after a character one of my good friends created.

And though they aren't listed(because there isn't room....I need to mess with my siggy a bit :lol I also have...
Zeus(who is my moms), Hera, Apollo, Artemis, Aphrodite, and Athena. They are all from my current spawn(as is Itachi, actually). This is a funny story actually, after having a random conversation about Greek gods after my friend(same one that named Nami)went to see _Percy Jackson & the Olympians_, I just kind of starting calling one of my fav girls Athena.....and it stuck...and branched off from there to Aphrodite, Apollo, and so on :lol:

...And I think thats about it for my current bettas xD


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Points to signature*


I had a few. My very first betta was named Bubbles and he lived to be like... 3? I think. And my second betta was Ruby. He lasted a couple years. my third one I wasn't lucky with... (this was some years ago) and he lasted a few months... Didn't ever come up with a good enough name either.


----------



## Bruiserbaby (Mar 13, 2010)

*My Bettas name is mine*

Bruiser is a metalic blue beauty. I have had for one week now and just love him. He is my first Betta and I am a newbie at this. So glad I found this forum so I can learn everything possible about my new baby.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

mine are in my sig as well.
Joshy - after my boyfriend. I thought that Joshy looked silver (boyfriends favorite color) when I first got him but he colored up.
Athena - I love greek names lol...she didn't seem like an Aphrodite
Tidus- Boyfriend named him. Looked up the word and it seems that Tidus has to do with water, and Tidus is blue. So it stuck
Indy- Watched Indiana Jones the day I got him. He's a very pretty boy and very active and curious.

Hm, I guess I''ll add my other fish friends.
Adolf - my oranda goldfish. He died though, some sort of fungus. He had a little Hitler looking mark on his upper lip so...lol
Bella - my ADF. Not after Twilight. But bella sounds like a frog name...
I named my shrimp after famous scientists and random people (hence Chewy and Henry)


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i have a nice delta dragon who's name is mung-korn (it's dragon in Thai)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Bruiserbaby said:


> Bruiser is a metalic blue beauty. I have had for one week now and just love him. He is my first Betta and I am a newbie at this. So glad I found this forum so I can learn everything possible about my new baby.


If you're like most of us, you'll have a bunch more in no time.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Bella - female VT
Bingo - CT
Bowie - Plakat
Blaze - HM
Brady - HM
Brillo - DT

Anyone see a trend here LOL?
And I'm nursing my aunt's betta Barnacle Bill back to health (bad case of fin rot)

RIP - Baccus & Brutus


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Purple Haze because when I got him, I bought another crowntail that looked very similar so I named them Purple Haze and Purple Rain (RIP Purple Rain) after Jimi Hendrix's and Prince's song. 

Chance, well I gave him a second chance at life. 

Frusciante after my most favoritist guitarist ever, John Frusciante

And Fishy was named before I adopted him.

RIP 
Bama - my very first betta when I was like, 12. He was a red cambodian and I named him after University of Alabama.
Cash - named because he looked like vaygirl's Tango, and my boyfriend told me there was a TV show called Tango and Cash
Bowser - he was deformed, giving him a massive underbite, so he just looked like a Bowser
Ingram - named after Mark Ingram from the Alabama football team


----------

